# How do I figure out what sound driver I need?



## haskellbob

I just had a new motherboard installed but the audio drivers don't work. How can I find out which ones to install?

Thanks.


----------



## mattlock

Hello Bob, this thread is better suited for "Driver Support" in the Hardware section, so I've requested that admin move it to that forum.

If you have the driver CD for the motherboard the audio drivers will be on there. If not, list the Make and Model of your motherboard, then we can point you in the right direction for your drivers.

Thanks


----------



## koala

Download *Everest* and go to Computer > Summary > Multimedia > Audio Adapter. The blue link will take you to the latest drivers.

If that doesn't work, go to Computer > Summary > Motherboard Name and we'll try and find the correct sound driver (probably Realtek)


----------



## mattlock

koala said:


> Download *Everest* and go to Computer > Summary > Multimedia > Audio Adapter. The blue link will take you to the latest drivers.
> 
> If that doesn't work, go to Computer > Summary > Motherboard Name and we'll try and find the correct sound driver (probably Realtek)


Nice Koala! I never thought to use Everest to link OPs to driverloads.ray:ray:


----------



## haskellbob

The motherboard is 
Motherboard ID P4M890-8237A-6A7L8B03C-00. I'm not sure of the maker? Under "name" it says "unknown". 

It has a VIA high-definition audio controller. 

Let me know if you need more info, and thanks!


----------



## mattlock

Open up Everset and Click Motherboard, the Chipset and tell us what it says for your Southbridge chipset.


----------



## haskellbob

When I click on "Chipset" I get no information at all, and under Computer - Summary - the chipset is described as "Unknown" ????????? What's up with that?


----------



## Deleted090308

Try PC Wizard (in my signature). Press summary.


----------



## mattlock

Give these a try Bob. They are for the P4M890 with the 8237A southbridge.
Motherboard ID P4M890-8237A-6A7L8B03C-00

http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/a1u680c.zip


----------



## haskellbob

I ran the VIA driver package recommended, but got "1628: failed to complete installation" and "sorry, some important files of this package are missed (good English, guys). Please download the package again to contact with the service provider (again). Please press OK to terminate the setup wizard."


----------



## djackmanson

Hi,

I realise that this thread is over 2 years old, but I just wanted to say "thank you", especially to koala, because I finally solved my own problem with my built-in audio chip not working, after about 4 weeks and at trying at least 4 other different suggested downloads before I even found this site.

I downloaded Everest - the first suggestion didn't work, but the second one DID - I googled the name of my motherboard and downloaded the drivers from the manufacturer's website. And they finally worked.

I'm a total noob when it comes to hardware, so I was running out of ideas. Once again, thank you.


----------

